# hatching eggs



## Chickenladymej

I got some hatching eggs from Ebay yesterday. What are the chances they will hatch. I have broody hens and put 6 eggs under each hen. I have never bought shipping eggs and am not sure what to expect. Has anyone used shipped hatching eggs and what were the results? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Apyl

Twice I've tried to hatch shipped eggs and out of 19 total eggs 1 duck hatched. There are just to many issues with shipping I will no longer go that route.


----------



## Chickenladymej

Thanks for the reply. That is what I am thinking but I thought I would give it a try. I will candle them in 7 days and see if they are developing. I am wanting some buff silkies and was hoping to get some hatching eggs for them.


----------



## dfwquiltr37

From what I have heard from those that get eggs that have been shipped is let them sit and settle for a few days before you put them in the incubator. This way the yolk and whites have a chance to settle to they are suppose to before you put them in to hatch. I want to say they put them in the egg carton with the big end up and let them sit for a day or 2 maybe three if there is time. They got a much better hatch rate once they started doing this. I hope this helped. 
deana


----------



## twentynine

I don't do shipped eggs. The reports I have read cover the spectrum, from total success to miserable failure. One day I'm going to give it a try but right now I use eggs layed here.

Good luck with your hatch, think positive thoughts.

Keep us posted.


----------



## Chickenladymej

I hatched 4 eggs out of the 12. Not too bad considering what eggs go through with shipping. Will try again next year to try to get some silkies. Worth it for the little blue baby cochins that hatched. They are doing very well. A little over a month old now. Thanks for the replies. 
I let the eggs set on the counter for 24 hours and then set under a couple of hens. Figured that natures incubators would work better for me. Crazy one of the hens died over night after the eggs were almost ready to hatch. No sign of any problem just died. She was heavy so she didn't starve. 
The eggs under her were cold. I put them under another hen setting at the same time. Two hatched!! I would never have believed they would. 
So I guess you can say I was pretty pleased with the outcome of my shipped eggs. (Except for losing one of my little black cochins).


----------



## 7chicks

How sad about your hen. =( My aunt did the eBay deal for eggs I believe. Out of 14 or so eggs, 13 hatched. This was geese though so not sure that makes a difference.


----------



## CrazyBirdLady

I had 8 shipped and 2 hatched. I got another 25 silkies on EBay that are in the bator now that were shipped. I haven't candled them yet, they've been in since Oct 3rd. I had another 8 silkies shipped previously and none hatched. I think it was a humidity problem. Right now there is no water at all and the humidity is anywhere between 17 - 20%, temp steady 99.5. Fingers are crossed...supposed to hatch the 24th, update will follow. My guinea hen was killed sitting on a nest. The eggs were cold. I put 16 in the bator and 12 hatched. I had no idea how far along they were, I heard them peeping one morning and took them out of the turner and all but 4 hatched...so amazing. I have one hatch on video


----------



## Chickenladymej

Eggs must be stronger that I expected. Had always thought if they got cold were done for and would never hatch. Learn a lot talking to other chicken lovers. Four babies that hatched out of my shipped ones are doing very fine. Nice looking. Hope to have both sexes. Can't tell yet. Enjoy my chickies.


----------



## 7chicks

Awww Chickenladymej, how can you tease me about fuzzy little babies and then not show me some pics?  Congratulations on those tiny darlings!


----------



## Chickenladymej

Never thought about photos. I will have to see if I can get them to stand still long enough for me to take some. LOL


----------



## Chickenladymej

Hope these show up. The lady I bought from called them True Blue Cochins. A friends said she called them Self Blue. I call them Cute......


----------



## Chickenladymej

The pics don't seem to be showing up. I can see where I downloaded them but 
don't show on my post?????? says on "Quick Reply" the jpeg. is valid but how do I get them to show?


----------



## CrazyBirdLady

Don't see them....?


----------



## Chickenladymej

I got them to go into an album. They are named True Blue & True Blue Cochins. I don't know what I did or didn't do to get them on this tread. Still showing on Attach Files.


----------



## CrazyBirdLady

I'll look for them...still new on this site and learning


----------



## Chickenladymej

Me too. I know just enough to get alone OK. Would love to know enough to be comfortable with all the new devices. Hope you find them.


----------



## dfwquiltr37

Here are some pics of my Sikies. The one that looks like he is in the Bathroom I am thinking he is a Silkie Mix. And my hen with her eggs I just found her like that yesterday.


----------



## dfwquiltr37

Okay this is how I did it... 
1. see the paper clip symbol click on that.
2. Then go to the top where u see the buttons that say Browse. Then click on each one for each picture you want to load up
3. once u are done you will see the at the bottom where u would type a post. Just type about the pics or what ever your message will be. When u are all done hit the button "post Quick Reply"
then they should post in here. 
I hope this helped.


----------



## CrazyBirdLady

OMG those Silkies are the cutest! I'm hoping to have a successful hatch, just took 20 Silkie eggs off the turner this morning....hopefully by Tuesday I'll post pix of chicks...fingers crossed x


----------



## Chickenladymej

test
Here we go


----------



## Chickenladymej

Cool it worked. I knew it probably wasn't as hard as I was making it. LOL THANKS. dfwquiltr37 I really appreciate your taking time to explain it to me. I love you silkies. They are my favorite. Cochins are right up there at the top of my "favorite" list.


----------



## dfwquiltr37

YEAH You did it. I am glad I explained it well enough for you to understand. WOW what Gorgeous chicks you have there. Are those blue Cochins? Who did u get them from? Might have to add a few to my flock. Thank You about my Silkies. I am sooo hoping those eggs will hatch even if its not all of them. Do you have Silkies or just wanting some? I have the best time with mine. I am looking forward to when I can get out to a friends house and pick up 40 more that are waiting on me. And I have a Frizzle Silkie Roo chick to pick up for my daughter to start working with and to hopefully show in FFA. If he is to young that is okay by me too lol.


----------



## Chickenladymej

I have several silkies.... white, black, partridge, and one splash.... I love them. I was going to quit having chickens. ( I will be 70 next February). Then I went with my daughter to get her some geese. The lady had some silkies. Long story short. I got some. Now I have over 50 chickens. My friend laughs every time I mention my chickens. I really want some buff silkies. Don't seem to have many around this area. 
I love the cochins and silkies and also all other chickens. It is so enjoyable going out and calling chicky chicky and here they run toward me from all directions. I also love my polish. But I don't think they are as hardy as some of the others. I lost several this year. Its the first year I have had polish.
I have a couple of frizzle hens. They are so cute. 
I had a little frizzle rooster last year. He was so gentle and good with the hens. If one of the hens or babies didn't go to bed he stood out and told me about them. If he wasn't in bed I knew someone was still out. I hated it when he disappeared. I think a coyote got him. 
I got the little blue cochin eggs from elen18 on ebay. just be careful there is another seller on there called ellen18. The eggs came from Florida. I am very pleased with them. Thanks again posting the directions for me to post photos on here.


----------



## CrazyBirdLady

I've got 4 Silkies hatched and 2 more are pipping and peeping...it's so exciting! These are my first Silkies and the colors were marked but the Buff is black, unless the color is going to change? 2 are gray and 1 is brown. Maybe the brown is the Buff. Time will tell. I'm very pleased


----------



## Chickenladymej

Sounds great. Love hatching babies. They are so cute. As far as I know the buff are brownish when hatched. Black are black. That has been my experience. But, I am no expert by any means. Just enjoy having them around. Just wish I could have some of each. Variety is the spice of life where chickens are concerned for me. LOL My motley crew are several kinds If you get a chance post a pic of your new babies. I would love to see them.


----------



## Energyvet

Welcome ChickenLadyMej. What a please if is to meet you and hear your story. You can't give up the you in your life just cause you're over 50 for heaven's sake. Enjoy those Chookie babies.


----------



## CrazyBirdLady

I do have a brown one. If I could figure out how to upload pics from my iPad or phone I would do it, I have plenty! 5 have hatched and #6 is almost hatched, he's peeping like crazy! I love them already


----------



## CrazyBirdLady




----------



## CrazyBirdLady

I did it! Here are 4 of my 6 new babies! 1 just now hatched! Yay!


----------



## CrazyBirdLady

Oh no! They're upside down!


----------



## robopetz

They are adorable! Congrats again!


----------



## EmmaJB

Oh they're precious  

X


----------



## CrazyBirdLady

Thank you. I have 6 now and 14 left in the bator. Hatch date was yesterday and 5 hatched....Rocky, the black one hatched Tuesday. I'm going to keep the rest in for prob another week to make sure there are no stragglers. They are so sweet!


----------



## cogburn

Congrats crazy bird lady ! Glad you got it figured out... All the best on your hatch.


----------



## cogburn

Chickenladymej said:


> test
> Here we go


Love those blues ! Very nice !


----------



## CrazyBirdLady

Thanks Cogburn, 6 hatched out of 20, going to keep the 14 remaining in the bator for a few more days. No pipping at all. My 6 babies are beautiful, I think I have 2 blacks, 2 buff and 2 white. They all have names and I love them


----------



## Chickenladymej

Thanks Cogburn I like the blues. I want some of blue and blue splash. Any breed will do, just like blue chickens. LOL. 
Pleased to meet you energyvet. I am having a ball with my chickens. I quit hatching for the winter. No place for babies except house or chicken barn. So will wait until spring to start again. 
Had the government test for the NPIP cert. So I can start to sell across state lines. I live right next to West Virginia, about 7 miles from the Ohio river. So some of my chickies end up there. 
I love your baby chickies, CrazyBirdLady. Hope you have good luck with them. Love those silkies. Checking out the catalog on Meyers hatchery on line already. Wanting more silkie and cochins baby. Like I really need them. LOL


----------



## CrazyBirdLady

Thanks ChickenLadyMej...I'm new at this, started a year ago with guinea hens, hatched 2 Bantams a Mille de Fluer and I don't know what the other is, looks like a golden eagle. Also hatched 12 guinea Keets that were orphaned before they hatched (gave them away to good homes). Now I've got 6 Silkies and I'm thrilled!


----------

